# GSP Trooper Killed



## gspbrad (Dec 28, 2010)

Please pray for the family of the Trooper killed in Atlanta late Monday night. RIP!


----------



## BRIAN1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 28, 2010)

Added mine for his family.  This is a terrible tradegy.


----------



## BCD (Dec 28, 2010)

I grew up with officer Lecroy and it was a honor to know him. Prayers to the family.


----------



## Sargent (Dec 28, 2010)

Just awful...

Prayers to his family.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Dec 28, 2010)

praying for his family.


----------



## messenger (Dec 28, 2010)

Prayer sent.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 28, 2010)

Prayer sent for his family and friends,and for all the others who risk their lives for us.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 28, 2010)

My Prayers are added for his family and friends.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Dec 28, 2010)

My son plays sports with his step brother. I know his Father and step mother well...very said..Prayers sent to the family


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 28, 2010)

One of the best individuals I have ever met. I was proud to call him a good friend, one of my best. It is simply shocking to the system that he is gone. Chad I miss you already Brother and I'm sure it's going to get much worse. Keep all of his family in your thoughts..


----------



## ja88red (Dec 28, 2010)

Hate to see a brother in blue fall #744. Prayers sent for everyone close to him. I know your in a better place. From a fellow GSP you will be missed


----------



## limbhanger (Dec 28, 2010)

very sad, prayers for his family.


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Dec 28, 2010)

prayers added! but what happened?


----------



## Fro1911nut (Dec 28, 2010)

The Georgia State Patrol has also set up an account for TFC Chadwick LeCroy's family at:



DPS Credit Union
P.O. Box 1456
Atlanta, GA 30371

The account number is 18325 and the telephone number to the credit union is 404-624-7790. Any donations to the account to help his wife and children, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ja88red (Dec 30, 2010)

LeCroy tried to stop Favors on Bolton Road because of a broken headlight. A short chase ensued, ending with Favors crashing the 2007 Mazda he was driving at the intersection of St. Paul Avenue and Hightower Road in northwest Atlanta. When LeCroy approached the car, Favors began fighting with him, police said. “Shots were fired. Our trooper was struck multiple times and is deceased because of those wounds,” said Maj. Mark McDonough of the Georgia State Patrol. Officials said LeCroy was shot twice in the face and died while being taken to Grady Memorial Hospital. Investigators said that after the shooting, Favors jumped into the trooper’s squad car and ditched it several blocks away near Gun Club Drive. Not far from the scene, Georgia Bureau of Investigation agents found a gun, believed to be the one used in the slaying, on top of an apartment building roof. Atlanta police, with the assistance of Cobb County police, took Favors into custody the same night.


----------



## Ronbow (Dec 30, 2010)

*another fine example of the failed legal system in Atlanta. this guy should have been in jail with his five mile long arrest record!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! From a father of two police officers.*


----------



## ja88red (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree what is wrong with this picture the guy just got out of jail. I have worked for GSP for two years this reminds all of us to keep our heads up and be alert


----------



## fishingtiger (Dec 30, 2010)

My condolences to his family and friends! This is so tragic but is becoming commonplace with the revolving door justice system we have in Atlanta. There was also a young man killed by some street thugs right before Thanksgiving in the Virginia Highlands area. The trigger man in that case was 18 and had a record a mile long. I believe he too had just been released from prison 2 weeks prior.


----------



## Lorri (Jan 1, 2011)

Awe this is sad - why they let them out on the street to kill other people I will never know - officer was doing his job and this is the price he pays.  Prayers added for the family.


----------

